# Smok V8 RTA coils



## Modyrts (11/10/18)

Hi guys and gals

So recently my baby beast tank broke so im picking up a loaner from a friend tomorrow until my delivery arrives for my manta

Im not sure exactly what tank i will be getting but i was wondering what coils should i build to for a V8 stick and on that note should i have a dual or single coil build



Just a side note but i have very little experience with RTAs


----------



## Vilaishima (11/10/18)

So the V8 Stick mod but which RTA?

EDIT: Are you referring to the Smok TFV8?


----------



## Spyro (11/10/18)

I found the best experience on stick batteries with; 

22-24 guage kanthal 5-6 wraps at 2.5mm ID. No fancy Clapton's or Aliens.

Resistance came out to 0.2 and the ramp up is phenomenal. As far as I know the stick pushes out 3.7v.


----------



## Modyrts (11/10/18)

Thank you @Spyro 
Ill give that a shot

@Vilaishima im not sure which rta its a loaner from a mate she hasnt told me what yet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyro (11/10/18)

Modyrts said:


> Thank you @Spyro
> Ill give that a shot
> 
> @Vilaishima im not sure which rta its a loaner from a mate she hasnt told me what yet



No problem, and to respond to the dual or single part - if you run single you'll get better ramp up and won't be too restricted with regards to coil choice. Single will also be better for battery life. But, if you use the coils I mentioned earlier in dual config then battery life won't be too much of an issue.


----------

